# Arkansas Prince Hall Grand Master Cleveland Wilson Takes The High Road



## My Freemasonry (May 24, 2014)

_We don’t get harmony when everybody sings the same note. Only notes that are different can harmonize. The same is true with people._
― Steve Goodier

_Life’s like the piano and the violin, it’s about how smart you could play the melodies to make a good harmony._
― Lucy ‘Aisy




Grand Master Cleveland Wilson


The lessons of life often come hard. It takes years and a lot of hurt sometimes to “get it.” And it takes a giant of a human being to “let go.”

Such a man is Arkansas Prince Hall Grand Master Cleveland Wilson.

I know. I have talked with him face to face many times.

The easy way out is to wag your finger, to wall yourself up in your own little world, to bunker down and say the hell with everybody else. But that’s not the way of Freemasonry.

Freemasonry is universal and a light unto the world. Even when there is contention where no contention should exist, Freemasonry can heal the darker side of man if you will just listen to its message.

Grand Master Cleveland Wilson is listening. He knows the true meaning of Freemasonry. And so he is going to take the high road and to be out front as a healer and practitioner of peace.

That’s why Grand Master Wilson has issued a proclamation that the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Arkansas will recognize all and every legitimate Bodies of Free and Accepted Masons who recognize Prince Hall wheresoever dispersed across the face of the globe. Whether that Body recognizes the Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Arkansas or not, it doesn’t matter.

42 states now recognize Prince Hall. Very few  of them recognize Prince Hall Arkansas. Now Prince Hall Arkansas recognizes them all.

Here is the way I see the thinking of Grand Master Wilson.

We’re going to love you whether or not you love us back. It’s the 21st century. We are moving on. We are not going to be about conflict, contention or competition with anybody. We’re into what Freemasonry is all about – peace and harmony.

Now that’s a man who “gets it,” who has “let go.”  That’s a great Mason who is taking the high road.

The text of note, at the end of the document, saying:

BE IT RESOLVED, that it shall be the policy of the M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Arkansas to recognize and offer to enter into fraternal relations with any all Grand Lodges which (1) hold a seat in the Conference of Grand Masters of Masons in North America, Inc. and (2) have entered into an agreement, treaty, or compact or recognition with the M.W. Prince Hall Grand Lodge who is a member of the Conference of Grand Masters of Prince Hall Masons, Inc. in their respective state, and BE IT FURTHER RESOLVED that policy shall be made effective 22, February 2014.



​


​




​
 You can view the original Prince Hall of Arkansas Recognition Letter here.







Continue reading...


----------



## Bill Lins (May 24, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## dfreybur (May 25, 2014)

I know this would be a tough sell but it is the right thing to do -

Currently Arkansas does not have PHA recognition, so most other states don't recognize.  We should all recognize anyways.  It's taking the moral high ground.

When Connecticut first recognized PHA at least one state pulled recognition from Connecticut.  The jurisdiction who pulled recognition became the laughing stock of the Masonic world and they eventually relented.  That happened in 1989 so it was history when I petitioned, but it is history that I have learned from.  Those who fail to learn from history are doomed to repeat it.  I would love all 3 of my jurisdictions to recognize WMPHAGLofAR.  I think it would be hilarious if GLofAR's history lessons did not extend back to 1989.  They are already a laughing stock within the US from the Shrine disaster, why not go for a matched set of disgraces ...


----------



## BryanMaloney (May 28, 2014)

Just what is it about Arkansas, anyway?


----------

